# Rules



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

What are some of the more "Stringent" rules you have for employees or helpers?

Get the hell off the cell phone!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You arm wrap one of my cords you're fired, I'll have your check here in twenty minutes.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> You arm wrap one of my cords you're fired, I'll have your check here in twenty minutes.


Oh man I hate that. I remember I had JUST bought a new 50' cord and the helper I was training decided to show how 'cool' he was to wrap up my cord really tight on his arm!!! *He twisted the hell out if it* and I screamed at him and showed him how to wrap a cord properly!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Agreed, probably one of the most stupidest things anyone can do.


----------



## gmp (Jul 1, 2008)

No complaining!!!!!!!!!!

You are lucky to have a job. Work is work, so get over it and be happy


----------



## gmp (Jul 1, 2008)

Use the correct tool for the job.

Nothing burns me more that grabbing a cordless drill and attempting to bore numerous holes and frying the battery.

Laziness.............Sometimes you just wanna choke em


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When we were plumbing in some new apts going up, we would daisy chain the 100' cords, got smart one day, and walked up to one the helpers and asked how to roll the cord like that,:jester: so he showed me, (I knew how to roll it), and it worked, got out of rolling up the cord that day. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> When we were plumbing in some new apts going up, we would daisy chain the 100' cords, got smart one day, and walked up to one the helpers and asked how to roll the cord like that,:jester: so he showed me, (I knew how to roll it), and it worked, got out of rolling up the cord that day. :laughing:


Dirty Ron, just plain dirty:thumbup:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

No personal cell phones.

Vacations are mandatory.

Participation in staff meetings is mandatory, not just attendance.

All phones are to be answered by a human unless its a cell phone and you're with a client or in a meeting.

All calls will be returned that day.

All paperwork is due by COB Thursday or a paycheck will not be issued on Friday. For direct depositors, a hold on funds will be issued until paperwork is turned in.

I'm a hard ass when it comes to business. I'll stop here and let the flames begin.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Vacations are mandatory.



To me that is a week off without pay.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Only in Arkansas. Are all Arkansasians hard asses? :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

If a man sits down to work, he lays down to sh!

I hate it when app. sits dead on their ass and cleans fittings. Find another place to work away from me....


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Only in Arkansas. Are all Arkansasians hard asses? :laughing:


I'm a Texan, but in short, ya, they sure can be. 

I'm easy to get along with, but when I pay someone to do a job, they will do it my way, or they will show me a better way. But, if I agree it's a better way to do it, it becomes my way anyway. So make it easy on yourself and do it my way.:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I won't tell you to do anything I haven't already done. Now dig!


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Treat every job as if it was done in your own house! If you live like a slob and show disrespect then this isn't your type of job! What did you exspect Hit the road worthless P.O.S.!!!!!

No one touches my cords except me!!!

Did you see where the tool on the truck came from? Put them back the same place and way you found them.

I have more to share when they all come to mind:blink::no:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Do things my way.I've got an excellent track record. We don't need to re-invent the wheel. 

Don't leave the battery pro-press tool sittin on top of a 6' ladder:furious:

Don't use channel locks on the acetylene bottle. They don't make that square wrench for the hell of it.

Don't stop the bandsaw halfway through the pipe cut binding the blade:no:

These are Mon. and Tues. *****es. I'm sure I missed some. If guys had to pay for **** they might be more careful


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> These are Mon. and Tues. *****es. I'm sure I missed some. If guys had to pay for **** they might be more careful


That's why I provide my own truck and tools.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I have no employees yet but when I do, the first time I hear "Looks good from my house" they will receive my best wishes on their new job hunt.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> That's why I provide my own truck and tools.


Our journeymen supply:
pencil
torpedo level
tape measure
folding rule
channel locks
crescent wrench


Everything else is on me. Which is fine, just take care of stuff. I got enough going without adding babysitter to the list.

I was a service plumber yesterday. I spent 2 hours fixing leaks on pop-ups and 1 1/4" chrome traps. Didn't do it my way:furious:

I was gonna have the guy go back and fix em. But, didn't wanna pay to have it fawked up again:furious: Here's your check. Have a nice life


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Everything else is on me. Which is fine, just take care of stuff. I got enough going without adding babysitter to the list.
> 
> I was a service plumber yesterday. I spent 2 hours fixing leaks on pop-ups and 1 1/4" chrome traps. Didn't do it my way:furious:
> 
> I was gonna have the guy go back and fix em. But, didn't wanna pay to have it fawked up again:furious: Here's your check. Have a nice life


That is the downside to relying on all your help from the hall, you are at the mercy of what they send you.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> That is the downside to relying on all your help from the hall, you are at the mercy of what they send you.


You mean they are not all ace plumbers, far superior to anything available anywhere else :whistling2: .


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

-Don't talk to my boss without talking to me first if there's a problem.
-No tools on anything up high, stud wall, ladder, etc.
-wipe pipe dope off the tools and treat them with respect.
-You smoke and work at the same time, no desingnated smoke breaks
-I learned this from my Mom who grew up on a farm, "never walk empty handed". You always got something that needs to come back or go in the project. Maximize your time.
-Watch what the person next to you is doing and be one step ahead of him
-If I'm working, you better be doing the same or asking me what needs to get done next.
-The excuse "I'm just a helper" doesn't cut it in regards to workmanship. Always do the best job you can.
-And last, this will blow my top, say the words "can't see it from the shop" or "f*** it, bury it"


----------



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

I was told by my bossman that "we plumb for dough, not for show" :furious:
The phrase "As long as it works" gets me fired up everytime!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

HI curtis,

Glad you joined , how about a little intro from you in the intro forum, this will allow us to know who you are, where you are. ect......


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

No smoking on customer property or in company vehicles. 0 tolerance.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> You arm wrap one of my cords you're fired, I'll have your check here in twenty minutes.


That makes me laugh!:laughing:
Had a guy try to arm wrap a 100', he got around 75' of it done and had him redo it. Though I figure if I let him get enough done and stop him. He may not do it again later.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

No piercings or baggy clothes, and no "blowed" out pants' legs or the back of the pants.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> No piercings or baggy clothes, and no "blowed" out pants' legs or the back of the pants.


What bout tats?:no:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

tattoos are okay, i guess. . .i've only had a couple guys help me out in the plumbing company and none had them. .


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I was just curious, Both of my arms are tated up, but the shirts we wear cover them up unless I am in a bind reaching for something, 6 all together.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

If I'm about to get a call from a cust. chewing my ass< I better know about it before the phone rings. If you have something to say, say it. I don't need 20 minutes of beating around the bush before you get to the point.:furious:


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

for me it is too wipe your joints I hate glue boogers and sloppy solder joints! I dont care if it is behind a wall make it clean!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

This may be more of a pet peeve, but mine is shave your mug. I do not mind a mustache or a well trimmed beard, But come to work looking like Festus from gunsmoke and watch the steamer blow.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

if you cant visualize it .. draw a picture and always right down..important stuff.. measurements etc. no excuse for doing things twice over wrong information


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Double-A said:


> No personal cell phones.


Allowed here, your a mean one Mr Grinch. :laughing:


----------

